# looking for info on my father Peter Sprent



## tims (Nov 3, 2013)

hello
I am researching our family history and I understand my father, after 2 years on the Conway, joined Alfred Holt & Co in 1945 although I don't know when he left. Does anyone know how I can gain further knowledge, crew lists, service records etc?
My father was : PETER BISHOP SPRENT, born 29/05/1929, joined the Conway in January 1944 left December 1945 to join Alfred Holt & Co. Died 12/12/2009


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

This looks like his seaman's pouch at Kew: *BT 372/709/34*

I will check later and advise you where you can find his CRS 10.

** Added ** - His CRS 10 (service record) should be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/1965*. If he served beyond the 60's then you may find that his file is held in piece *BT 382/2929*

Both of those files and the pouch in BT 372 are best obtained by visit to Kew or by getting someone to copy them on your behalf.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tims (Nov 3, 2013)

*peter sprent*

thanks very much for that. As I now live in France a visit to Kew may not be easy! do you have any idea if I can ask for this for example by telephone or letter?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *tims* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

You can use this contact form to make your enquiry: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/contact/contactform.asp?id=4
Ask for an estimate to copy the files although don't expect it to be cheap.
Regards
Hugh


----------

